# Border Collie Play Time Pics



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Well mainly Border Collie's anyway!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I know its getting late but where are the pictures?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

wow alan, ther really good pictures....luv seeing them all get on so well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Insane said:


> I know its getting late but where are the pictures?


Oops, they were set to private, should be able to see them and these now:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures - it's great to see a group of dogs playing together.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

great pictures they look like they had fun


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures 
I like the one most where the 3 collies and the bergamasco (?) are looking into the camera  lovely group picture


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

can i ask...how come all off the borders have floppy ears except one, who has sticky up lugs???

can they ave different ears then???


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> can i ask...how come all off the borders have floppy ears except one, who has sticky up lugs???
> 
> can they ave different ears then???


They go "sticky up" when they mature and it seems to be the bitches that have more "sticky up" ears than the dogs. The breed standard calls for erect or semi-erect ears. All the pups are boys.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well mainly Border Collie's anyway!


Great pics but is he trying to bonk the collie??


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

lovely dogs they look like there having so much fun


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Great pics but is he trying to bonk the collie??


Yes, Evie's just finished her season and Baggio is a sex fiend. Jayjay was at it too and that's his mum!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pictures, they are all gorgeous and looks like they had great fun 

Didn't realize how big Baggio was, he is defo a big lad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Didn't realize how big Baggio was, he is defo a big lad.


He's not that big! The Border Collie's are just small!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> He's not that big! The Border Collie's are just small!


I've never thought of BC's as small


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> I've never thought of BC's as small


Neither did I till I got one but Bergies are only medium sized, Border Collie's are a small medium, remember in the pics there are three babies and a bitch.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Neither did I till I got one but Bergies are only medium sized, Border Collie's are a small medium, remember in the pics there are three babies and a bitch.


Ah I see, didn't realise most were babies


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Ah I see, didn't realise most were babies


 You don't know how old my baby boy is?


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> You don't know how old my baby boy is?


LOL no sorry...... how old is your baby boy Alan??


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

what fab dogs - obviously very happy


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> LOL no sorry...... how old is your baby boy Alan??


He's 7 months, in the photos that's his mum and two of his litter mates.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> He's 7 months, in the photos that's his mum and two of his litter mates.


Aw bless, I remember my boy being 7 months old, the fun times started from then 

Thats really nice that you see his litter mates, I would love to with my two but unfortunately they all live hours away from us


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

really lovely pictures,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They go "sticky up" when they mature and it seems to be the bitches that have more "sticky up" ears than the dogs. The breed standard calls for erect or semi-erect ears. All the pups are boys.


ooo interesting , cheers 

they are all gorgeous puppys wiv really nice fur..they look really silky.

ps...luv trinnys stumppy legs lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ps...luv trinnys stumppy legs lol.


Have you seen the look in her eye, she looks like she's on crack or something!  She gets really involved in playing fetch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Have you seen the look in her eye, she looks like she's on crack or something!  She gets really involved in playing fetch!


haha i was gonna say something bout her looking like a speedo lol.

se lurvs her lil games of fetch bless her  shes keeping one on behind her so she can see wher the ball goes, and shes keeping one eye on wen its gonna be lobbed, pmsl.

edited........HEY WHERES MILO  i just noticed


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha i was gonna say something bout her looking like a speedo lol.
> 
> se lurvs her lil games of fetch bless her  shes keeping one on behind her so she can see wher the ball goes, and shes keeping one eye on wen its gonna be lobbed, pmsl.
> 
> edited........HEY WHERES MILO  i just noticed


Milo was being grumpy, he doesn't really play fetch unless it's out a river or lake or something. He prefers to play "chase Milo and beat him up to get the ball off him"  He was sat with us getting all the fuss.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Milo was being grumpy, he doesn't really play fetch unless it's out a river or lake or something. He prefers to play "chase Milo and beat him up to get the ball off him"  He was sat with us getting all the fuss.


haha so he wants it all hes way if not he sulks and wants attention  typical male lol


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww bless,beautiful pictures & gorgeous dogs.xxxxx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Thats better I can see them now! Lovely pictures, the collies look stunning altogether, black and white ones are definitely the best looking!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Insane said:


> Thats better I can see them now! Lovely pictures, the collies look stunning altogether, black and white ones are definitely the best looking!


.........


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> .........


Why the sad face I was complimenting your dog and his family?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Insane said:


> Why the sad face I was complimenting your dog and his family?


My dog isn't black and white!  He's blue and white!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Oops sorry, a bit colour blind me - okay blue and white are the best looking (the colouring of the ones in the pictures) Not an expert on collie colours but prefer the colouring of yours to other colours I have seen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Insane said:


> Oops sorry, a bit colour blind me - okay blue and white are the best looking (the colouring of the ones in the pictures) Not an expert on collie colours but prefer the colouring of yours to other colours I have seen.


put ya foot in it now aint ya lol....dont try worm ya way outta this one


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> put ya foot in it now aint ya lol....dont try worm ya way outta this one


ha ha - I can but try!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

alans watching u


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> alans watching u


Oh no don't want to get on the wrong side of Alan lol. Your never know when you will need a good kennels with a genuine dog lover.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Insane said:


> Oops sorry, a bit colour blind me - okay blue and white are the best looking (the colouring of the ones in the pictures) Not an expert on collie colours but prefer the colouring of yours to other colours I have seen.


One out of the four is black and white! 



Insane said:


> Oh no don't want to get on the wrong side of Alan lol. Your never know when you will need a good kennels with a genuine dog lover.


Kennels?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't you have boarding kennels? Or have I put my foot in it again? Not doing very well am I?


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Lovely - what are they looking "down there"?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Insane said:


> Don't you have boarding kennels? Or have I put my foot in it again? Not doing very well am I?


i say quit why ur ahead lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Insane said:


> Don't you have boarding kennels? Or have I put my foot in it again? Not doing very well am I?


You weren't far off, we board dogs in our home. No kennels! 



Xiaoli said:


> Lovely - what are they looking "down there"?


At the football, they were playing fetch.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Great pics but is he trying to bonk the collie??


Heh, heh! You read my mind


----------

